# weightwatchers question



## Carina1962 (Feb 18, 2011)

if anyone is doing the WW propoints plan could you tell me a typical day's food on the plan please?  i just want some ideas.  I seem to go over my 29 points quite easily and mainly with my evening meal, i'd like some ideas to keep my main meal low in points, thanks


----------



## kitten (Feb 18, 2011)

carina62 said:


> if anyone is doing the WW propoints plan could you tell me a typical day's food on the plan please?  i just want some ideas.  I seem to go over my 29 points quite easily and mainly with my evening meal, i'd like some ideas to keep my main meal low in points, thanks



hey hun,
my mum and sister are doing this plan. i am the chief points calculator for them atm hehe. they are mostly eating weight watcher processed meals ( much to my absolute dismay) for their dinners. i don't know if you have seen these but im sure you will have. they are usually around 6-9 propoints. they have them in farmfoods and asda for around a pound a meal. 
eggs are quite low in pps being 2 each for 1 medium(45g egg) but 3 points for a larger (65g egg) you could make an omelette using the 1 calorie cooking spray and serve with salad and fruit. that could come out at only 4-6 points if no cheese etc is added to the omelette. you could even include some onions or peas to jazz it up a little. 
casserole type dishes made using tinned tomatoes and any free veg that u like. add in any type of dried herbs/spices (less than a tbsp) and also up to 1 tbsp of soya sauce to thicken and add that depth of flavour and that would be a free meal. please remember that sweetcorn has pps of around 2 so it is actually quite high in pps(sorry i havent quoted the precise amount) you could have this with pasta/over baked potatoes/with rice to bulk it out a little. i am unsure precisely of the pps in these foods at the moment sorry.
these are just two suggestions off the absolute top of my head sorry. 
what types of things do you like to eat? maybe we could think of ways to modify them to make them lower in pps?
all the best on your weight loss journey,
lucy xxx
p.s. i love using that little wheel thing


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kitten: thanks for this.  I have bought some WW meals from Iceland, 5 meals for ?4 which is a great offer but here is an example of a day's menu for me

Breakfast
Oatso simple porridge

Mid-am
some fruit (which is zero points)

Lunch
Cup of soup
2 ryvitas

Mid-pm
sometimes i don't have anything but sometimes it might be a few grams of nuts or a WW bar or some low-fat crisps

Eve meal
usually a ready meal topped up with frozen veg as it's nice and quick as i work full-time and don't cook as often as i should

bedtime snack
i usually have a treat of some sort like a biscuit or a small piece of dark chocolate

Is there anything there that you think I could cut back on points?  I do find that if i buy any ready made sandwiches they are very high in points like 11 points and a packet of crips can be up to 6 points.


----------



## kitten (Feb 19, 2011)

this is just a really quick suggestion because i am off to see my sister in a minute and i will pick her brains too  but cup a soups are surprising high points i feel for what they actually are :O a slimmer soup is a whole 2 pps!!!which to be perfectly honest with you i think it would fill me up so little that the points seem very high if you see what i mean?! you could make your own soup with just random veggies and herbs and veggie stock cube and then it would be zero points. in one of the little magazines that you get for free at meetings there is a recipe for soup(it is one of those tiny magazines that clip into your file) i think that it is for butternut squash and something. if you're interested i'll have a look for you and report back later? ryvitas are 1 pp each i think? they are so tiny aswell. i think that you may get more krisprolls for your pps but im not entirely sure. also you can have a full slice of ww bread for 1 pp. so whereas i am not meaning to criticse you AT ALL and please know this. i just wonder if maybe some other foods would be a bit more filling for the same points if you know what i mean?
speak to you again tonight,
lucy xxxx
oh yeah and also sugar free jelly is 0 points and quite nice as a random snack/dessert  xxxx


----------

